# 13x7 72 spoke all gold daytons



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

for sale 13x7 all gold daytons with white spokes and new tires. wheels were only driven on twice. wheels are still brand new and so are the tires. they are stamped on the hub, the lip and the back. asking 2gs


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

VERY NICE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 08:31 AM~19865441
> *for sale 13x7 all gold daytons with white spokes and new tires. wheels were only driven on twice. wheels are still brand new and so are the tires. they are stamped on the hub, the lip and the back. asking 2gs
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Very nice. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 14 2011, 10:17 AM~19865683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  

they look better in person


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how much without tires?


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2011, 12:40 PM~19866820
> *how much without tires?
> *


u got a pm


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 09:31 AM~19865441
> *for sale 13x7 all gold daytons with white spokes and new tires. wheels were only driven on twice. wheels are still brand new and so are the tires. they are stamped on the hub, the lip and the back. asking 2gs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good lookin wheels......................................


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

pm'd


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

pm'd


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19871783
> *pm'd
> *


got it thanks


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

holy shit these are super nice..


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

might put them on ebay.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Feb 15 2011, 08:24 AM~19874453
> *holy shit these are super nice..
> *


x2 wish i had the money id pick them up quick


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Super Nice


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 14 2011, 09:31 AM~19865441
> *for sale 13x7 all gold daytons with white spokes and new tires. wheels were only driven on twice. wheels are still brand new and so are the tires. they are stamped on the hub, the lip and the back. asking 2gs
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 snap


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Trade u a cutlass for them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

trade you some money for them


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2011, 04:33 PM~19960455
> *trade you some money for them
> *


lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

:wow: :wow: those are nice wish they were red spokes


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 25 2011, 05:40 PM~19960931
> *:wow:  :wow:  those are nice wish they were red spokes
> *


thanks


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

WHEELS ONLY SHEIP TO 60101


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Feb 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19961008
> *WHEELS ONLY SHEIP TO 60101
> *


u got a pm


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

want these rims

pm me 98902 just rims


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

u got a pm


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Sick D's G/L on the sale


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

sold


----------

